

Https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/continuous_rollout - pchristensen


======
trebor
Actual clickable link:
[https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/continuou...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/continuous_rollout)

